# Creepy Christmas Music



## tpahallowguy (Sep 24, 2007)

This may be a long shot, but does anyone know of any creepy Christmas music? I need it for my Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween party.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Another blog I frequent ... Universal Horror Sounds ... had a Christmas compilation. You should be able to see it here. I checked the link to megaupload and it's still good. Hope it has some stuff you're looking for.


----------



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

the nox arcana "winters knight" cd has some creepy christmas tunes.
Im doing nmbc theme also and want to play spooked out christmas tunes too.
Amazon.com: Winter's Knight: Nox Arcana: Music


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There's also the *"Dark Side Of The X-mas Tree"*.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Check out Have yourself... a Scary Little Christmas!

Don't know if that's what you're looking for, but I downloaded the album last year and it wasn't bad.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Trader Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you tried the Haunted Mansion Holiday CD? It has Christmas scarols along with the full attraction soundtrack. You might want to find it at a lower price (or find a download).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Two more old monster Christmas albums from the 60's ...

A Merry Monster Christmas and Monster Christmas Mash.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good ones Dino. I totally forgot about those two.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

John Kassir recorded a Tales From the Crypt Christmas album entitled 'Have Yourself a Scary Little Christmas'. You can download it here.

Click!

It's the greatest Christmas cd on the planet.


----------



## NOOB-SMOKE (Oct 3, 2008)

you got to listen
KOrn-Jingle Bells

yeahh that version is very cool jajaj jingle bells in hard rock oh yeahh very cool for a party


----------

